# Bolens 1476 Loader Project slide show



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll be selling the 9.2 hp Wisconsin AELN-D engine and the 26x12-12s from both tractors and the 5.70-8 front tires from both tractors. Also selling most of the parts on the 1250, gas tank, fender pan, hydraulic cylinder, front end parts, etc
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDQdlfpaFTE[/ame]


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What's up,GTcollector? Why are you selling it off?


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm only selling off the tires from both tractors and the parts from the 1250, I'll be putting new tires on the 1476 and was hoping someone would want the left over parts from the 1250 as I do not have, or keep non running parts tractors here. I'll be using any money from the 1250 parts to buy new tires and hoses for the loader. I'm not selling the 1476 or the loader. Thanks, Mike



jhngardner367 said:


> What's up,GTcollector? Why are you selling it off?


----------

